# I can't lay off the booze! now i'm injecting it!



## dewetha (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a problem. i can't stop adding Booze to my sauces. I'm looking at making 2 pork butt. last time I injected with cherry dr pepper.

i will do one the same. the other one, I thinking of getting some wild Turkey with Honey. Mix in some apple cider vinegar and some worchestershire and a tbl spoon of rub.

it seam all my best sauces use liquor.!

any idea of proportions? how this for 1 6-8lb butt

1 cup apple cider 

1/4 cup wild turkey with honey

3 tbs Worsty

1 tbl rub

since i'm a big JD fan maybe that will be JD with Honey.

edit:

current injection:

1/4 cup Apple Cider Vinegar

3/4 cup Apple Juice

1/4 cup JD w/Honey

3 TBS worecestershire  

1 TBS pork rub

yields enough for one butt + au jus mixture


----------



## piaconis (Aug 2, 2012)

Are you going to pull them?

Contact buzz!


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 2, 2012)

I've injected butts with mixtures that have included bourbon and tequila (not together) and was pleased with the end result.


----------



## dewetha (Aug 2, 2012)

mneeley490 said:


> I've injected butts with mixtures that have included bourbon and tequila (not together) and was pleased with the end result.


any recipes? or guess at how much you used?


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 2, 2012)

Tequila Sunrise:

Yes, the drink. Pineapple juice, grenadine, and tequila. Make it a double, and inject. It's that easy.

Apple Bourbon BBQ Injection:

1-1/2 c. applesauce

3 T. favorite rub

1/4 c. favorite bbq sauce

1/4 c. bourbon


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2012)

dewetha said:


> I have a problem. i can't stop adding Booze to my sauces. I'm looking at making 2 pork butt. last time I injected with cherry dr pepper.
> 
> i will do one the same. the other one, I thinking of getting some wild Turkey with Honey. Mix in some apple cider vinegar and some worchestershire and a tbl spoon of rub.
> 
> ...


 Your proportions should work fine...My oldest Cheffie Daughter loves Wild Turkey w/Honey...I doubt she would let me inject any...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## dewetha (Aug 3, 2012)

thanks for recipe mneeley490. I didn't have that stuff on hand but next time i may try that or something close.

well I injected them and there in the smoker. I think the injection was a little too tangy. i wanted to avoid adding sugar but i think maybe some apple juice in there to balance the flavor. maybe a littel less vinegar.

but the end results will tell me. 9 hours to find out!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2012)

dewetha said:


> thanks for recipe mneeley490. I didn't have that stuff on hand but next time i may try that or something close.
> 
> well I injected them and there in the smoker. I think the injection was a little too tangy. i wanted to avoid adding sugar but i think maybe some apple juice in there to balance the flavor. maybe a littel less vinegar.
> 
> but the end results will tell me. 9 hours to find out!


 What did you end up using? Your posted recipe does not contain Vinegar...JJ


----------



## dewetha (Aug 3, 2012)

my bad , it was supposed to say* apple cider vinegar.* the voices in my head agreed that was what i wrote. they lied.


----------



## piaconis (Aug 3, 2012)

Lol...my voices just keep telling me to smoke more things.

I had a similar problem with too much acidity with the cider vinegar on a recent smoke.  I found that balancing with equal parts juice or cider tends to give just the right sweetness.


----------



## dewetha (Aug 3, 2012)

piaconis said:


> Lol...my voices just keep telling me to smoke more things.
> 
> I had a similar problem with too much acidity with the cider vinegar on a recent smoke.  I found that balancing with equal parts juice or cider tends to give just the right sweetness.


this time around the BBQ sauce will have to provide the balance. I do want the pork to stand up on it's own. i just took the pork out to wrap in foil. i think i'm onto something as the honey whiskey butt smelled a whole lot better that eh  cherry Dr pepper. i may not have nailed it this time, but watch out next time! :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2012)

dewetha said:


> my bad , it was supposed to say* apple cider vinegar.* the voices in my head agreed that was what i wrote. they lied.


 If you try a 2 or 3 to 1part Apple cider/juice to vinegar it should be pretty good. Of course Honey or Brown sugar in the vinegar is good too...JJ


----------



## dewetha (Aug 17, 2012)

that ratio is right Chef J. went 3 to 1 and it's going to be killer!


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm on pins and needles! Dying to find out how it tastes. Any q-view?


----------



## dewetha (Aug 17, 2012)

2012-08-17 09.05.31.jpg



__ dewetha
__ Aug 17, 2012






here is the butt rubbed and waiting for the injection early this morning.
it's still cooking. at 194 IT.


----------



## dewetha (Aug 17, 2012)

teeznuts said:


> I'm on pins and needles! Dying to find out how it tastes. Any q-view?


 you couldn't quite drink it from a glass. but the injection tasted a lot better that a 50/50 ratios of vinegar and apple juice.

my process is to put into a foil lasagna pan, inject, rest then into the smoker at 250 ish. after 3 or so hours and after the IT gets above 140. I pull it out and put into a new foil pan and cover with foil. back into the heat until 205 IT.

I save the dripping from the pan, mix in a little of my injection and use it for Au Jus when reheating. the dripping smelled wonderful. i my dog is having a stress attack waiting for some scraps.


----------



## leonidasmma (Oct 3, 2012)

How long does your smoking process take to get it to 205 and what temp do you try and keep your smoker at?  BTW everything sounds like it taste amazing....


----------



## dewetha (Oct 3, 2012)

hey,

      it takes me between 6-9 hrs. depending on factors of weather. i try to get the smoker to 250 but if it settle in at 268 or some steady temp, i just let it ride. smoked with pecan for about 4 hrs or until i take out to foil

my final mix i used was:

1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
3/4 cup Apple Juice
1/4 cup Jack Daniels with honey
3 tbs Worsty
1 TBS RUB(used my rib rub) -spicy with no sugar
i hate to deviate from Jack but jd with honey isn't as sweet as i was targeting. I might go back to regular JD and add in some sweetness or try wild turkey with honey, which is sweet.

it did taste real good, a little different. not typical sweet pulled pork. i had several different kinds of pulled pork over the summer.

the process works well and i get good results but I will try more convention methods used here, like no foil. but time will tell.

good luck if you going to try some pulled pork. the cooking isn't too difficult. it's the finishing sauces that are where you really need to get your guests flavor profile.

I personally don't like too much vinegar so I mix the dipping + left over injection and if necessary i add some apple juice. 

i serve BBQ on the side.


----------



## leonidasmma (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok I've gotta a tiny little smoker that doesn't get real hot.  I usually can only keep the temp around 220 so everything takes a bit long, which isn't always a bad thing.  I'm eager to try this injection for my first pork butt i used

1qt Aj

3/4 Cup OJ

1/4 cup Worces.

1/4 Cup Apple Cider Vinegar

1/4 Cup Sriracha Hot Sauce

1/4 Cup Brown Sugar

Mixed it all up injecrted it but had TONS left over.....So I then used it as the finishing sauce as well!  Taste was great I was really happy with it (now the cooking for the butt that was not as great) HAHA it was my first one!

I'm definatly gonna give your recipe a go soon!


----------



## dewetha (Oct 3, 2012)

nothing wrong with 220. that is an interesting looking sauce although I'm not sure i can handle the heat. i normally jsut make a few sauces one sweet and tangy and one hot and savory and let guy who like heat have at it!

did you get a lot of drippings? it seams a lot of liquid comes out on mine.


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 3, 2012)

Both recipes sound really good
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...dewetha's, How did the finish butt turn out ?


----------



## dewetha (Oct 3, 2012)

thanks Shoney. i made it a few times now with good results. I can pull it and slap in on some bread and eat with just some au jus so i think it's very close to a finished recipe.

I have some in the freezer that i will pull out for some lunch this week :). best thing about pulled pork.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 3, 2012)

Good for me as I can't have the Alcohol as is, but cooked  ...Yummo!


----------



## leonidasmma (Oct 5, 2012)

To be honest I don't really remember it was about a month ago that I smoked the Butt (HAHA) and I don't remember if a lot of juice came out.

As far as it being spicy it actually wasn't all that spicy!  Just a good amount of heat and using it as a finishing sauce really complemented it well I thought!


----------

